# About to make my first order



## MrVaughn713 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello everyone, my names Maurice & I'm an aspiring new member that's on the road to making my own shirts and I have a few designs that I made up. One design is for my church, another is for my moms scrapbook club, and the third is for my car club. My question is: if all three designs are going to take up a page a piece, and I need, let's say 50 sheets of each design, would I be charged just like that, or for 150 sheets altogether at a cheaper rate??


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Depends on who you are purchasing from, the size of the design, colors, etc.


----------



## MrVaughn713 (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry for the newbie question lol, kinda figured that. I will make some calls today.


----------



## myknj (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Maurice,

In addition to what was previously mentioned, it also depends if the transfer company allow "gang printing" which means allowing separate designs to be placed together on the same sheet when printing.

Some companies allow you to fit as many designs within the size sheets they print on, some may have a specific design limit and/or size/layout guide that you have to adhere to.

If they do allow gang printing, you have to ensure that all three designs are using the exact same color(s) and fit on the sheets they print to. If not that is a totally separate job that you would have to pay for.

I hope this info assists you.

Good Luck.

Mike


----------



## MrVaughn713 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks a bunch Mike! I've been reading up on the ganged designs and I appreciate the info on everything having to be the same color. This is by far the best site to learn the business on ??


----------



## MrVaughn713 (Feb 12, 2015)

Tried to type two thumbs up but they came out as question marks lol


----------



## myknj (Jan 13, 2013)

This is a great site to learn from!

I lurked for probably a year before deciding to dip my toe in the apparel design realm.

So far there have been little surprises and so far things have gone smoothly-all due to the info I picked up here.


----------

